

How Long it Takes to Learn a Dvorak Keyboard - apang42
http://lifebyexperimentation.com/2013/08/learn-dvorak/#.UgEo-2T71Uv

======
ToastyMallows
I used [http://www.keybr.com](http://www.keybr.com) to help me learn the
Dvorak keyboard, after a couple days I couldn't stand not knowing where my
hotkeys were. This article has inspired me to try again, maybe this time I'll
use the Dvorak-Qwerty layout on Windows. Does anyone have any experience using
the Dvorak-Qwerty ([https://code.google.com/p/dvorak-
qwerty/](https://code.google.com/p/dvorak-qwerty/)) layout linked to in the
article on Windows 7/8?

~~~
numo16
Thanks for the link, definitely something I'll be making use of. I just
started the switch over to colemak
([http://colemak.com/](http://colemak.com/)) yesterday, and these kinds of
tools will definitely be helpful in gaining the muscle memory for the layout.

------
leishulang
every time I am about to try something like this, I realize that I use VIM.

~~~
fernandogrd
Vim is a blocker for me too..

